# Greatree recurves



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd look somewhere else. I'm not a big fan of Greatree/PSE/Samick/Ragim/October Mountain/Whatever other name they're goin by this week.

I'd look at an American brand. JMO.


----------



## Creepingdeath2 (Mar 17, 2009)

I rather liked my Samick Equus. Would have kept it if it hit the # it was supposed to (said 55#, was 61).

I'd buy a 45 and if it hit between 45 and 50 consider it good enough.

Unfortunately that bow is not available in the states now.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm Not Ted said:


> I'd look somewhere else. I'm not a big fan of Greatree/PSE/Samick/Ragim/October Mountain/Whatever other name they're goin by this week.
> 
> I'd look at an American brand. JMO.


I think what Not Ted is saying is that Greatree is a distributor and not a manufactorer, so in many cases they slap their name on imported Chinese products that are pretty much the same as you'll find under other names.

However, Not Ted has confused some *actual* manufacturers, like Samick (Korea) and Ragim (Italy) who make their own product with rebranders like Greatree.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

I have found the volcano to be a very good bow for my use. [email protected] but pulls 52 which isn't bad. the finish is better than on the other foreign bows i have had. setup with29 1\4 1916s & 125 tips it shoots very good & plenty fast, widow sting silencers, D97 string, 6 arrow boa quiver. fits right in among my Hoyts & Martins.


----------



## mossanimal (Apr 19, 2009)

okay... I didn't realize. I thought Greatree was a manufacturer. So the Volcano is a 'chinese made' bow???

Thanks for the input. I'm currently working on this season's hunting bow... A 54" bamboo backed Argentine Osage/ tigerwood tri-lam longbow... but since my last project failed, I'm looking into buying a back up in case this one blows too. I might not have the heart to start another... But I liked the shape profile of that Volcano.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Warbow said:


> I think what Not Ted is saying is that Greatree is a distributor and not a manufactorer, so in many cases they slap their name on imported Chinese products that are pretty much the same as you'll find under other names.
> 
> However, Not Ted has confused some *actual* manufacturers, like Samick (Korea) and Ragim (Italy) who make their own product with rebranders like Greatree.


Sorry, I've been told that all of those were the same. My apologies. However, they are all foreign therefore, I like to stay away.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

mossanimal said:


> okay... I didn't realize. I thought Greatree was a manufacturer. So the Volcano is a 'chinese made' bow???
> 
> Thanks for the input. I'm currently working on this season's hunting bow... A 54" bamboo backed Argentine Osage/ tigerwood tri-lam longbow... but since my last project failed, I'm looking into buying a back up in case this one blows too. I might not have the heart to start another... But I liked the shape profile of that Volcano.


Oooooh! That one gonna be zestay!


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

mossanimal said:


> okay... I didn't realize. I thought Greatree was a manufacturer. So the Volcano is a 'chinese made' bow???.


I dunno where the Volcano is made, but it is unlikely to be made in the US. You'd have to ask Greatree. If something is inexpensive it is pretty likely to be imported.

You could try bows by any number of US makers, including companies like Quinn's Archery. Or Canadian made bows by Chek-Mate (available at dealers like recurves.com).


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm waitin on a Check Mate right now!  Heard wonderful things about Quinns too.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Sorry, I've been told that all of those were the same. My apologies. However, they are all foreign therefore, I like to stay away.


Well, it is the case that Ragim (and, I assume, Samick) also make bows that are rebranded by others. Ragim makes the bows that PSE rebrands as PSE Buckeyes, for instance.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I can't keep em all straight. I just knew they were foreign.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm Not Ted said:


> I'd look somewhere else. I'm not a big fan of Greatree/PSE/Samick/Ragim/October Mountain/Whatever other name they're goin by this week.
> 
> I'd look at an American brand. JMO.


As others have stated, Ragim and PSE are basically the same brand, made by Ragim in Italy. Samick/Internature/October Mountain (OMP) are, unless I'm mistaken, all part of A.I.M. in some way or another, which is a Korean company.

While I have heard quite a few nasty things about the quality (or to be more specific, the lack thereof) of the Korean-made recurves, I have heard quite a few decent reports about the Italian-made PSE's and Ragims, and I have even given a few of those away as gifts, with no reports of limbs cracking, like I seem to hear about more and more often with the Korean-made products. 

The only downside to the Italian bows (PSE/Ragim) that I have heard so far is that the finish is usually not the greatest, but from all the reports I have seen, the Italian 'curves seem to be well-known for being quite reliable. And fairly inexpensive as well...


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

alanraw said:


> As others have stated, Ragim and PSE are basically the same brand, made by Ragim in Italy. Samick/Internature/October Mountain (OMP) are, unless I'm mistaken, all part of A.I.M. in some way or another, which is a Korean company.
> 
> .


I think Archery International Marketing (AIM) is/was just a US distributor that imported Korean brands like Samick and Internature. And I thought AIM went bankrupt.


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

Samick corporate offices are in Korea; however, all manufacturing facilities have been moved to China. A constant with recurve and longbows - you get what you pay for! Stick with American made, so you save up your money for a couple weeks more - it's worth it. Also, any issues can be dealt with locally.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I just want to let you know moss, I'm not saying that Greattree is bad. I firmly beleive that its the archer that shoots well, not the bow. However, as SoCal mentioned, America is local, and I do believe that American bows are better quality. JMO.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

to answer your original question about the volcano; you won't be sorry if you buy one as it will do anything it is suppose to do, if you do your part.


----------



## mossanimal (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input folks! I have no problem with foreign made bows as long as they are sweet, hard hitting bows. Sure... I would rather have a local product, but I just can't always afford em! That's why I try to make my own.


----------

